# Top Shot



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

How much leader do you guys put on your long casting reels? I'd guess 20 - 30 feet would work, correct? I've heard that the line snaps at the top of the pole, so as long as you have leader on the reel when casting, it should be good. correct??

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

I always liked 8 wraps on the spool when the lead was at it's lowest drop.
charlie


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

BigBrother,
Thanks. Do you use an Albright knot to tile the two lines together??

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

I use a blob knot on the field, I will not get into leader knots.
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Shock leader knots are a personal thing. There are many that will work, some are stronger than others. The bimini twist is generally considered to be the best.

The most important thing is to learn a knot that you can tie in the wind and dark holding a flashlight with your teeth..... 

Here is one that I use. Have landed 150 lb sharks from the beach with it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xZDlrhMA-8

Tommy


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Tommy and Big Brother, 
Thanks for your help!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

That simple knot reminds me of the single line slim beauty that the late Mike White showed a bunch of us.Know a group of guys who have been fishing Hatteras every November for over 20 years using it on 6500s drum fishing without ever having a problem.


----------

